# Sigma 18-50mm 1:3.5-5.6 DC



## carvinrocks2 (Aug 7, 2010)

What are you all's experience with a Sigma 18-50mm 1:3.5-5.6? It came with my preowned SLR and I'm having a little trouble with it in low light, and it seems to not be the greatest at focusing correctly on the subjects, but really the only time is in lower light situations. 


Would getting one of those $100 Canon 50mm prime lenses be better than this one?


----------



## OlyNikonLearner (Aug 8, 2010)

I used the Sigma you mention for a while; it was borrowed from a friend. I wasn't particularly impressed and, yes, it did have trouble in low light. Recently though I bought the Sigma 18-50mm F2.8-4.5 DC OS for use with my Nikon D5000 and the results are way above average. 

In good light, this lens is a capable performer, giving rich color and tack sharp captures (see some pictures I shot with this new Sigma: Returning to Marousi - Oly Nikon Learner ). I have tested it in low light as well, interior shots without flash, and by setting the D5000 to ISO 400 - 800, the outcome has been quite pleasing. Build quality is very good; the lens is tightly manufactured with robust materials and I'd suspect it would absorb some rigors, although I personally avoid the rough treatment of lenses. 

I am definitely keeping this Sigma in my bag for daylight landscape/cityscape shots where it excels. On the Nikon at least, I'll give it 5 stars.


----------



## carvinrocks2 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks, I looked it up and $200 is not a horrible price, but a little out of my budget. I'll consider it, though.

Would anybody recommend a Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II instead?


----------

